# Adios Amigos!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Time to migrate north of the border boys. I'm hoping to have 300 minutes of footage and over 300 photos by the time I get home.

Despite the extreme cold temps and strong north winds the birds still aren't moving much from what I'm hearing, but with a week straight of that kind of weather it's bound to shake the birds up.

It got down in the teens last night and I saw 4 migrating flocks of lessers this morning over the house while packing up. Gotta love this time of year!

See ya when I get back! :rock:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Go gettem big shooter...lol... good luck!!!


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Good luck, Guys!!! Not that you will need it! :wink:

Be Safe, Shoot Straight :sniper: , and have a few cocktails for the rest of us stuck @ Work!! :beer:

Following the previous statement in that order would probably be a good thing...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'll take all the luck I can.....anything can top a flipped trailer from last year.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Go get em! chief!!! :lol: :run:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

sunday afternoon= pea field with about 20K snows! should be interesting monday morning.

Hustad's found a hotel with high speed so we'll post up the results....

leaving for scouting trip #2....

madison


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Looks like a cold snowy week.Should be good hunting.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Wish I was up there with them! They may have one of their best hunts ever!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

good luck chris and send some our way


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Man I was jealous at your house on Sat watching you guys pack up. Can't wait to hear how you did and remember to invite your brother for late season......


----------

